# Rent a car, drive for Uber. Here's how



## arto71

*Rent a car, drive for Uber. Here's how*
May 26
SAN FRANCISCO

Want to make extra cash driving for Lyft or Uber but don't have a nice enough car? Have a sweet ride you're not using and want to earn extra money? If only you hustlers could find each other.

HyreCar is a startup that mashes up the sharing economy and on-demand economy. It lets individuals rent out their personal cars to anyone who wants to work as a driver for Uber, Lyft or any other ride-sharing service.

Yes, it's an Airbnb for Uber cars.

Co-founder Andy Bansal came up with the idea after he tried to sign on as an Uber driver only to discover his car didn't qualify.

Car-sharing companies have rules for what types of cars can be used. For example, if a driver wanted to become an UberBlack driver in New York, he or she would need an all-black car that wasless than five years old, and it would have to be one of the 83 approved models.

Instead of buying a new car, Bansal decided to make a matchmaking site for car owners and wannabe drivers.

Related: How Detroit's buses can make your city better

The setup is similar to RelayRides, which lets regular people rent out their cars when they're not using them. However, that startup is targeted more toward leisurely drivers -- people who want to run errands or take short trips.

The HyreCar owners tend to rent out cars for longer periods of time, like weeks or months. One driver has rented the same car for more than three months.

"We focus on helping unemployed/underemployed and lower income people obtain work," said HyreCarco-founder James Ruhle.

Ruhle says in San Francisco, an Uber driver can take home around $200 for a full 8 to 10 hour workday, after gas and commission. He or she can probably find a suitable vehicle for around $40 a day on HyreCar, where owners set the prices (which range from $15 to $200 a day).

"Using HyreCar gives a flexibility to meet people's financial position. If they can't afford a subprime lease, don't want the contractual obligations or don't want mileage caps ... HyreCar provides a solution," said Ruhle.

Since it launched in December, the company has signed on 700 cars, primarily in San Francisco, Los Angeles, New York and Dallas. The rental cost through HyreCar includes liability, collision and comprehensive insurance. The company is currently working on getting an additional $5 million policy for catastrophic events.


----------



## azndriver87

except uber required registration of the car under your name.


----------



## arto71

azndriver87 said:


> except uber required registration of the car under your name.


Where did you get that?That's not true, as long as driver's full name listed on all insurance documents it's ok.


----------



## azndriver87

they asked for my registration.


----------



## arto71

azndriver87 said:


> they asked for my registration.


Registration could be under someone else's name as long as you're on ins. documents you're fine.


----------



## KGB7

Insurance paper work must show your name on it.

There is also the issue of you driving random vehicles with different license plate that is not on customers app.


----------



## azndriver87

still relay rides is $40/day


----------



## Fauxknight

azndriver87 said:


> still relay rides is $40/day


If they set it that low, which for a cheap runaround I could see.


----------



## azndriver87

they do have mileage limit at 100 miles a day.


----------



## Fauxknight

azndriver87 said:


> they do have mileage limit at 100 miles a day.


Default is 200/day, but you get to customize every aspect of the rental.

Just looked at some cars in my area, a few $30-$40/day basic cars, a few <$100/day sports cars, some random mid class cars inbetween, and one not too old Infiniti at $19/day???


----------



## Kingo9

It takes days for Uber just to approve my new insurance card... Seems like too much work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

KGB7 said:


> Insurance paper work must show your name on it.


It is not hard to address that problem. The fleet owner tells the broker to put his drivers as "additional named insureds". The drivers' names then appear on the Declaration Page.

There is a guy who used to work for my cab company. I have known him for years, USAF retired guy. He still has the cab, but drives it only enough to stay in the game. His major thing is a fleet of Uber Black vehicles. He rents them out. He put the BA plates on them in Maryland and bought the insurance. When a driver comes to him, he makes a copy of the Limousine driver's licence (you must have one of those in Maryland, in fact, you must make a special trip to Baltimore to get it) and faxes it to the broker, who adds the driver as an Additional Named Insured. The broker then e-mails a new Declaration Page to Uber. This guy informs Uber that Mr. Schmoe will be driving this vehicle. When he must pull the vehicle for service, he tells Uber that Mr. Schmoe is driving a different vehicle while his regular vehicle is being serviced. He says that Uber is very good about working with him.

Easy.


----------



## azndriver87

so people like him who owns a fleet of uber black cars, is why uber dc decide not to hire for uber black for now


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I did not know that Uber was not accepting new Uber Black vehicles in Washington. Truthfully, it should come as no surprise. They have not been accepting new Uber Taxi drivers for some time. Uber is really pushing UberX here. That does not surprise me, either. You have a much larger pool of potential users, here. Most people hate the METRO, but the majority of them do not want to pay for a taxi. They will consider paying for UberX to get out of the subway. If Uber could retain the drivers and deliver the service, it could cut deeply into METRO's ridership figures. I suspect that is part of the reason for Uber's "Even Newer and More Exciting" UberX rates, here.

For now, as well, the UberX user is receiving a vehicle that is usually nicer than the taxi. Let us look at these UberX mobiles in three years and see what the users have to say.........


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Fauxknight said:


> If they set it that low, which for a cheap runaround I could see.


You can't use RelayRides. I tried. Check out HyreCar's blog and they have an email from Uber saying you can use them. Here is the email:


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Don't try it. It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Kingo9 said:


> It takes days for Uber just to approve my new insurance card... Seems like too much work.


It takes 15 minutes if you upload the documents and go to your local Uber support center. I assume they have them all over.


----------



## IndyDriver

Someone please show me the proof of typical earnings for a SF driver to be $200/day after gas and Uber's cut.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

I made $314 after fees on May 10 in San Francisco. See pic


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I take it this isn't from uberx.


----------



## IndyDriver

Drivingubernlyft said:


> View attachment 8139
> I made $314 after fees on May 10 in San Francisco. See pic


One day isn't indicative of typical earnings. Typical earnings would be the average of the daily 50th percentile UberX drivers over a period of time. Say a month.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

DrJeecheroo said:


> I take it this isn't from uberx.


Yes. My friend in Dallas does about $180 a day after fees. But he is a road warrior.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

IndyDriver said:


> One day isn't indicative of typical earnings. Typical earnings would be the average of the daily 50th percentile UberX drivers over a period of time. Say a month.


Your right this was a good day. But on a slow day I don't make less than $200 after fees and I drive about 6-8 hrs in sf


----------



## IndyDriver

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Your right this was a good day. But on a slow day I don't make less than $200 after fees and I drive about 6-8 hrs in sf


What about after fuel and mileage? SF has higher rates than most of the country, also, so is not representative of the earnings of most X drivers.


----------



## Lidman

I'd consider renting a car to driver uber if I can rent one from a "Rent a wreck place".


----------



## azndriver87

Drivingubernlyft said:


> View attachment 8139
> I made $314 after fees on May 10 in San Francisco. See pic


$128 trip in 50 minutes? was that surge or uberxl?


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

azndriver87 said:


> $128 trip in 50 minutes? was that surge or uberxl?


UberX, long trip at surge


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Lidman said:


> I'd consider renting a car to driver uber if I can rent one from a "Rent a wreck place".


The name sounds dangerous!


IndyDriver said:


> What about after fuel and mileage? SF has higher rates than most of the country, also, so is not representative of the earnings of most X drivers.


I don't pay for mileage. I don't use the Uber lease or Breeze. Gas in a Prius is $10 per day. Really you can only make this type of money working in the top 5 Uber markets. The other areas (like Dallas) average $140 per day after costs


----------



## IndyDriver

Drivingubernlyft said:


> The name sounds dangerous!
> 
> I don't pay for mileage. I don't use the Uber lease or Breeze. Gas in a Prius is $10 per day. Really you can only make this type of money working in the top 5 Uber markets. The other areas (like Dallas) average $140 per day after costs


Everyone pays for mileage. Every mile you put on your car is depreciation and one mile closer to maintenance.


----------



## KGB7

IndyDriver said:


> Everyone pays for mileage. Every mile you put on your car is depreciation and one mile closer to maintenance.


All vehicles depreciate unless you buy half a million $$ car, thats why cars are the worst investment.

Maintenance is dirt cheap if you do it your self. $35 for a jug of oil at Walmart and a $10 oil filter and an hour of your time with basic tools.
Two hours of driving pays for maintenance, which is done once a month if you are full time driver.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

IndyDriver said:


> Everyone pays for mileage. Every mile you put on your car is depreciation and one mile closer to maintenance.


If that's the case then I'm saving money with mileage because I'm writing off every mile at 56.5 cents per mile on my taxes so I run close to a net operating loss. 
When I talk about paying for mileage I'm talking about the leases with mileage caps. Where you pay extra once you exceed 600 miles a week like with Breeze or Bama leasing.


----------



## IndyDriver

Drivingubernlyft said:


> If that's the case then I'm saving money with mileage because I'm writing off every mile at 56.5 cents per mile on my taxes so I run close to a net operating loss.
> When I talk about paying for mileage I'm talking about the leases with mileage caps. Where you pay extra once you exceed 600 miles a week like with Breeze or Bama leasing.


You are Uber's favorite kind of driver. Oblivious.


----------



## IndyDriver

KGB7 said:


> All vehicles depreciate unless you buy half a million $$ car, thats why cars are the worst investment.
> 
> Maintenance is dirt cheap if you do it your self. $35 for a jug of oil at Walmart and a $10 oil filter and an hour of your time with basic tools.
> Two hours of driving pays for maintenance, which is done once a month if you are full time driver.


And how many drivers do their own maintenance? And I'd think someone savvy in doing their own maintenance would realize that it encompasses a hell of a lot more than oil changes. Brakes, tires, suspension, transmission, and all the other things that take a beating using 
a car as a cab.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

IndyDriver said:


> You are Uber's favorite kind of driver. Oblivious.


Being insulting isn't required. Makes you look like a troll.

What makes me oblivious, because you worry about an asset depreciating faster due to high mileage while I believe it's a tax advantage which let's me substantially reduce self employment tax? Or is it because I actually know what I'm talking about while you're reduced to posting insults?


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

IndyDriver said:


> And how many drivers do their own maintenance? And I'd think someone savvy in doing their own maintenance would realize that it encompasses a hell of a lot more than oil changes. Brakes, tires, suspension, transmission, and all the other things that take a beating using
> a car as a cab.


You're right. There is way more involved. Have you run the numbers over a years time to figure out what your average monthly maintenance is? Do you set aside reserves for this number? I have and I set aside the required amount every week to cover costs.

It's important that if you drive you realize what your actual costs are and treat your business like a business. I believe most people don't.


----------



## Lidman

IndyDriver said:


> You are Uber's favorite kind of driver. Oblivious.


Since a lot of the maintenance costs (other then oil change and other basic) are somewhere down the road, it's easy for an uber/lyft driver to think that it's not going to be a major expense. It's so deceiving. I learned that the hard way delivering pizza at dominos fulltime for four years, The first two years required minimal repairs, but then....

And we haven't even taken into account the high cost of commercial insurance. lol


----------



## KGB7

IndyDriver said:


> And how many drivers do their own maintenance? And I'd think someone savvy in doing their own maintenance would realize that it encompasses a hell of a lot more than oil changes. Brakes, tires, suspension, transmission, and all the other things that take a beating using
> a car as a cab.


How do you think so many auto parts stores across the country stay profitable??

From diy mechanics.


----------



## Lidman

Also from professional car mechanics themselves.


----------



## KGB7

Lidman said:


> Also from professional car mechanics themselves.


Many of them get parts at work do to discounts.


----------



## Abc123

IndyDriver said:


> What about after fuel and mileage? SF has higher rates than most of the country, also, so is not representative of the earnings of most X drivers.


We do have higher rates than most of the country, but our cost of living here is also through the roof! Even minimum wage here was just increased to $12.25 an hour



Drivingubernlyft said:


> View attachment 8139
> I made $314 after fees on May 10 in San Francisco. See pic


That's a GREAT day, but those days sure don't come too often. I see that your lowest fare in the picture was $12.51, I'm in SF as well & between the high fares & ok ones, I also get a crap ton of $5-10 trips.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Abc123 said:


> We do have higher rates than most of the country, but our cost of living here is also through the roof! Even minimum wage here was just increased to $12.25 an hour
> 
> That's a GREAT day, but those days sure don't come too often. I see that your lowest fare in the picture was $12.51, I'm in SF as well & between the high fares & ok ones, I also get a crap ton of $5-10 trips.


Yeah I HATE the $5 rides. Drive 10 minutes for a 3 block ride.


----------



## NADA

I have a new Nissan Sentra and going to move, want to help a reliable driver
who can lease my car. Its better than buying a new car. My Car is $470 a month with $1000 down for 26 months till 12/22/2017. I am in San Diego. Text me if you are interested. I have posted it on a thread. no credit check. just looking for someone reliable.
503 358 7277


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Drivingubernlyft said:


> You can't use RelayRides. I tried. Check out HyreCar's blog and they have an email from Uber saying you can use them. Here is the email:
> View attachment 8133


It's official. HYREcar is not allowed by uber. They even been prohibited from saying you can use their cars for Uber or Lyft!


----------

